# JOGL Tutorials



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute JOGL installiert und wollte direkt mal ein paar Tutorial Codes testen. Nur fällt mir auf das alle Tutorial nicht mit meiner Version funktionieren. Schon die Imports stimmen nicht mehr überein.

Auch der Quellcode weißt nachdem richtigen anlegen der Imports (import javax.media.opengl.* noch weitere Fehler auf. Der gravierenste ist wohl dieser:



> GLCanvas canvas = GLDrawableFactory.getFactory().
> CreateGLCanvas (glcaps);



Irgendwie scheint es diese Methode auch nicht zu geben. Haben die seit der Erstellung der Tutorial bis heute irgendwas geändert?

Als Tutorial Seite wurde www.java.info verwendet.

Für Hilfe sowie neue Tuts wäre ich dankbar.

MfG

goldie


----------



## Quaxli (9. Aug 2007)

Wegen Tuts schau mal hier


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2007)

@ goldie

bin auch drauf "reingefallen"

da hat sich ne ganze Menge geändert, dieses Tutorial würde mit einer der ersten Versionen noch funzen

weil bin auch auf der Suche.

@ quaxli

die Seite hat uns unser Prof auch empfohlen

Gruß und danke 

Mahdi


----------



## Soulfly (15. Sep 2007)

Die OpenGL Konzepte kannst du ja bei Nehe gut nachschlagen,
ansonsten sollten hier die neuere Ports sein:

http://pepijn.fab4.be/?page_id=34


----------

